# Flint River Paddlers Meeting



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

*Flint River Paddlers Spring Meeting:*
Monday, May 2nd at 6:00 pm, 
Flushing Chamber of Commerce Office
133 E. Main Street, Flushing 48433


Agenda: Food, Fun, Committee Reports, membership, paddling events.
Please RSVP to Terry Reechko, Greg Palinsky


Terry: 810-487-0125, [email protected]
Greg: 810-516-3907; [email protected]


----------

